# AMHR



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 21, 2008)

Would like to see those horses who need to be promoted in Europe!

Give me a lot of picturessss


----------



## Erica (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's just some of mine; actually ALL of my horses have AMHR papers ........several have AMHA papers as well, some have ASPC papers as well

D&S A Pharaohs Fortune;

2007 National GRAND Champion Stallion, Under division

2007 National Champion Yearling Stallion, 30-32, Under

2007 National Champion Futurity Yearling STallion/Gelding, Under

2007 National Champion Amateur Stallion Under











Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet;

2007 National GRAND Champion Single Pleasure Driving 34-36"

2007 National Reserve Champion Aged Gelding 34-36:

2007 National Res. Champion Amatuer Sr Gelding, Over

2007 National Res. Champion Amatuer Incentive Gelding Over











Erica's Big City Gambling Man

2007 National Champion Yearling Gelding 32-34", Over

2007 National Champion Gelding Owned and Bred by Exhibitor Over

2007 National Champion Amatuer Jr. Gelding Over

2007 National Champion Youth Halter Gelding 7yrs and under, Over











Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks

2007 National Res. Champion Amatuer Jr Stallion, Over

2007 National Res. Champion Stallion Owned and Bred By Exhibitor Over

National Top Ten (7) futurity











Knells Bey Sashey

Halter Hall of Fame

2006 National Champion Amatuer Jr mare, Over

2006 National Champion Amatuer Incentive Mare, Over

2006 National Champion Youth Mare Over 7yrs and under

2007 National Champion Youth Mare 7rs under, Over

2007 Top Three Two year old mare 33-35", Over
















Erica's RFM Spring Thunder

Halter Hall of Fame

2005 National Champion Amatuer Jr Mare Over

2006 National Champion Youth 7 under Jr Mare over

2005 and 06 top Five






Little Kings Pretty Kitty

Top Five, over mare


----------



## Belinda (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, This should be a great Thread ..








I have several but will start with the 2007 AMHR NATIONAL GRAND GELDING OVER n & 2007 Halter Horse of the Year over , His name is

WALL STREET ROCK E MR. MITZ -owned by Debbie & Larry Laramore, shown by Belinda Bagby






I wanted to ad that Mr. Mitz & Red Alert are FULL brothers so I thought that was pretty Amazing for two brothers to win Halter Horse of the Year..

B & L's Rock E Red Alert-- 2005 AMHR National Grand Champion Stallion over & the 2005 Halter Horse of the Year over. Owned by Lisa & Mike Strassle - Strasslein Stables-- shown by Belinda Bagby






Sundance LB Que T -- 2006 AMHR National Grand Champion Mare under 34" --- owned by Sharon Stadler-- shown by Belinda Bagby






Cross Country Turn The Page --- 2002 AMHR National Grand Champion Mare over






Cross Country Montego Bay--2001 AMHR National Jr. Champion Stallion






This is just a very small sample of some Great AMHR horses... I can't wait for everyone else to put theirs up..


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are some of my AMHR horses....anyone who knows me .. they know I'm a big fan of the Over division horses



..and I really like the Spotted Over horses !!!

This is "Cowboy" our Buckskin leopard






This is Tom A hawk






One of our mares Chicky






Arc Chocolate...I love this mare






Hope you enjoy the pics.........Carrie


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 21, 2008)

Belinda already posted my favorite picture of *Red Alert*, but here is his Journal Cover, too! He is 35.5" tall.






2005 AMHR National GRAND Champion Stallion, Over

2005 AMHR Halter Horse of the Year, Over

22 Consecutive Grand Champion Stallion Titles

Here is *Wallstreet the Admiral Lambee Pie* (36" tall):

2007 AMHR National Champion Senior Mare, Over

2007 AMHR National Reserve Grand Champion Mare, Over






And here is a Red Alert filly, *Strasslein Red E Satin Slippers * born last year. She should mature right around 34".


----------



## Gena (Feb 21, 2008)

I am posting these for Stacy Score with Mountain Meadows Miniatures

PRINCE

Mountain Meadows Amir Al Amar - AMHA

Amir Al Amar meaning "The Bay Prince" in Arabic

Mountain Meadows Special Express - AMHR

34" Bay Roan Stallion

2X National GRAND Champion Open Halter Stallion

Princes website: The Bay Prince











SOVEREIGN

Mountain Meadows Sovereign

Palomino Stallion

AMHA/AMHR

2005 AMHR National Champion Yearling Stallion, Over

2005 AMHR Res. National Grand Champion Stallion, Over


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 21, 2008)

Well geez, I feel ill-equiped to follow some of these posts, the horses are all beautiful!!!








But here are my AMHR horses





*Millbrooks Boggies White Diamonds- 33 3/4"*

2007 AMHR 5th National All Star

2007 GSMHA Year End Champion Youth Country Pleasure Driving

2007 GSMHA Year End Champion Youth Showmanship

2007 GSMHA Year End Champion Youth Halter Mare

2007 GSMHA Year End Reserve Champion High Point Youth






*ShoeBox Stables Victorio Hawk- 36 1/2"*

2005 GSMHA Year End Reserve Champion Yearling B Stallion

2005 GSMHA Year End Reserve Champion Multi-colored Stallion/Gelding






*ShoeBox Stables Jolly Roger- 30"*






*Darkmoons Orions Mighty Dainty- 33"*


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 21, 2008)

Waaauw! :love

THEY ARE BEAUTIFULL!!!!

They are so great!!!!

Have not enough words to tell you all how great you're horses are!!!

Now we need a sales page





They are great really!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are some of our AMHA/AMHR

Little Ameica's Silver Keepsake






Golden Meadows panda Mare with her 2007 filly






WF Holly Go Lightly AMHA/AMHR MARE






HCM Buckeroos Obsession AMHA / AMHR


----------



## River Wood (Feb 21, 2008)

Our AMHR gelding "Supreme" Res. Ntl Champ Driving and Top 5 Hater






Our AMHR boy River Wood's Rapid Inquisitor " Quiz" who is just at 34" now as a coming 2 year old stallion ~ Multiple Grand Champion






Our AMHR National Top 10 Champ River Wood's Montego Shasaedoh "Monty" (bottom photo)


----------



## Tami (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is my boy *Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star*. He is a multi Jr Champion stallion, Champion Stallion and Champion of Champions. He is also a Top Ten All-Star.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2008)

I love AMHR. All of my minis have AMHR papers, and most also have AMHA papers. Here are my AMHR minis. There names are links to their webpages with more pictures and informaton:

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” grey-grullo fancy stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou[/SIZE]*

1994 silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse

In foal for 2008 to “DunIT”






*[SIZE=12pt]Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold[/SIZE]*

1999 34” palomino dun or silver bay dun brood mare – halter and driving championships

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”






*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Buckin Khaki[/SIZE]*

2002 32” AMHA/AMHR buckskin brood mare – halter grand champion – Taylors and Dell Tera lines

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion – Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection

In foal for 2008 to “DunIT”






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Double Dipped[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Currently in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck, a buckskin Buckeroo Son






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Will be bred in the spring to Erica’s Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF & National Champion – Double Destiny & Buck Echo Grandson)






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Future Show Filly and Prized Broodmare






*[SIZE=12pt]Little Wee Klassic Showgirl[/SIZE]*

2004 AMHR B Division Bay Leopard Mare – Granddaughter of C-Chief Proud Eagle – 5 Generations of Leopard Breeding Behind Her






*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*

1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*

2007 grey Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

TO BE gelded before 2008 show season / Paternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color





_Continued..._

*[SIZE=12pt]Fantasy Corral’s Secret Treasure[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Grey Filly – Buckeroo and Egyptian King Breeding






*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle[/SIZE]*

2003 31.5” AMHR Silver Chestnut Sabino Roan Gelding – First “Home Bred Foal”

Shown as a yearling to multiple championships


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 21, 2008)

Most of my horses are double registered whether it be AMHR / AMHA or AMHR / ASPC. The ones that can be double registered will be when they are of age. Here are some of mine........

Gracie Lou - 10 months old and 26 1/2" tall.






(Last years weanling pic)

Gracie's maternal brothers Toy - over gelding






Jinx






Dream Weaver






Ms. B






Mia


----------



## Relic (Feb 21, 2008)

We only have a few AMHA/AMHR





Moniet






Catman






Boogerman


----------



## Nigel (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's my main man





*Nor Lea's First Class By Starman*




p.s. He's now a gelding LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 21, 2008)

Some beautiful horses on this post

Here is our 3 year old stallion

2007 NJPtHA Reserve Champion Halter

Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'

*AMHR/AMHA/PtHA * 33.75"

Black Homozygous for Tobiano


----------



## Alex (Feb 21, 2008)

Star g Rebels Thunder, my lovely stallion














I have another little guy AMHR--Jitterbug-- but I dont have any pics that do him justice, and he just got outta his yearling gawky stage! Heres a baby one :


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 22, 2008)

Tami said:


> Here is my boy *Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star*. He is a multi Jr Champion stallion, Champion Stallion and Champion of Champions. He is also a Top Ten All-Star.












waaauw! what a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 22, 2008)

Baxters Silver Sensation

Baxters Just Teasin Ya











Owsley Fork Flirtation






Ten Ls Tigers Back In Black






I have many more but Ill stop there





Kay


----------



## Leeana (Feb 22, 2008)

All of my horses are registered AMHR or ASPC, i do have one tiny 28.5" stallion that is amha/amhr and he is the only one that holds amha papers.

LTD's White Chief 35.5"











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko 32.5"











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson Going to mature 33-34"






Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte Gong to mature 34"






Impressive Lights 28.5"






Royal salsa (aspc, will be hardshipping him as soon as i get him officially measured) 39" Pony ...37" Mini


----------



## Gena (Feb 22, 2008)

I am posting this for Lucky Hart Ranch

MOUNTAIN MEADOWS AMERICAN EXPRESS

2X National Grand Champion Halter Stallion

2X National Grand Champion Open Single Pleasure Driving Horse


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations to all of you!!!

Verry nice horses!!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't have show pictures yet, as both of these horses are new to me.... but here they are in there winter fuzzy's...

Mini Brooks Painted Donovan Sky

Yearling Stallion, son of ASPC/AMHR Stallion SMHC's Freedom's Painted Warrior

(son of AMHR's 06 National Grand Champio Get of Sire)











Moss Grove Mini Brooks Merrylegs

2 year old "B" mare, paternal sister to Roan N' Out Blue (Multiple National Champion)


----------



## Keri (Feb 23, 2008)

These are my two only R registered horses. I have some double registered ones, but I enjoy the B classes.





DBDs Desi's Dial a Lil Bit A Silver






MMW Golden Hue


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 23, 2008)

Fifth Avenue Chucks Trouble ~ AMHA/AMHR


----------

